
Corporate Background Music Is Taking over Every Part of Our Lives - anarbadalov
https://www.topic.com/how-ambient-chill-became-the-new-silence
======
deogeo
In the Kundun movie, when the Chinese set up speakers blaring music in Tibet,
the Dalai Lama says "They have taken away our silence."

That's what the ambient music in semi-public spaces we have to go to out of
necessity, such as airports, shopping centers, or taxis, reminded me of.

